

In Grim Job Market, Student Loans Are a Costly Burden - vaksel
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/18/your-money/student-loans/18student.html

======
joetrumpet
I never understood why students took out the loans for the private schools.
Public schools are much more affordable if you aren't on scholarship and have
great career prospects.

It's even worse when there are some teachers telling students in high school
to completely disregard debt and go to the "best" school they can to get an
education that will last forever. Honestly, what's that education worth if you
struggle for years (decades?) afterwards trying to pay back for it?

